
On the Danger of Puzzles - warrenpj
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1130871057961766912.html
======
lliamander
Seems pretty reasonable. One of the reasons I became more drawn to table-top
role-playing games and strategy games as an adult is because they just did a
better job of satisfying my social playing needs than MMOs (not that I have
much time for either these days, but oh well).

Additionally, I think one of the strongest benefits of traditional role-
playing is the opportunity to employ lateral thinking to overcome challenges.
You can of course min-max your character to make them hyper-effective within
the rules of the game and allow you to defeat a more dangerous opponent in a
straight up fight. Or you can just play a normal character and persuade the
dangerous opponent to join forces with you (and push them out the window of a
high tower if they aren't convinced).

